# wiring with 26 gauge wire



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

is it ok to wire my guitar with 26 gauge wire?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes...however, you might find 22 or 24 gauge a bit easier to work with. Voltage and current in guitars is minimal. 

Stranded wire tends to better than solid as it is less lkely to break when you move it around.

cheers

Dave


----------

